# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  8 Xρόνια nautilia.gr

## giorgos....

*        Ήταν  18 Ιανουαρίου του 2005 όταν το n@utilia.gr σήκωσε πανιά για την ανοικτή  θάλασσα του internet. Για να μπορέσουν όλοι οι καραβολάτρες και οι  άνθρωποι της θάλασσας και της ναυτιλίας να βρούν μια "στέγη" ένα ψηφιακό  "σπίτι", οπού θα μπορούσαν να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους, τις ιδέες  τους και να μοιραστούν τις φωτογραφικές εμπειρίες τους με όλα τα μέλη  του n@utilia.gr σε πάνω από 140.000 χιλιάδες θέματα συζήτησης. 
        Το  n@utilia.gr μεγάλωσε και έγινε το μεγαλύτερο forum για τη ναυτιλία στην  Ελλάδα έχοντας αυτή τη στιγμή πάνω από 12.500 μέλη, χάρη στην αγάπη όλων  των φίλων που το αγκάλιασαν από την πρώτη στιγμή και το στηρίζουν μέχρι  σήμερα. Γιατί το n@utilia.gr είστε εσείς. Είμαστε όλοι εμείς.Μια  μεγάλη οικογένεια.
Περάσαμε όμορφες αλλά και άσχημες στιγμές. Εντάσεις  και αντιπαραθέσεις όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες τις υγιείς κοινωνίες.  Ταξιδέψαμε στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό περνώντας μοναδικές στιγμές.  
        Ύστερα από μια άτυχη στιγμή που μας κράτησε μακριά από τη θάλασσα για  λίγο καιρό φτάσαμε στα όγδοα γεννέθλια μας και μια νέα εποχή ξεκινάει  για το n@utilia.gr. Μια εποχή πιό δυναμική που κόντρα στους καιρούς που  ζούμε θα συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να στηρίζουμε και να  είμαστε κοντά σε αυτό που αγαπάμε. Στη θάλασσα.. στη ναυτιλία.. στα  καράβια.. και στους ανθρώπους τους.

        Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους για την αγάπη που δείχνετε τόσα χρόνια.
 Χρόνια πολλά n@utilia.gr..
 Πάντα να μας ταξιδεύεις..*


8 χρόνια n@utilia.gr.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύχρονο και Καλοτάξιδο να είσαι *Nautilia.gr.
*Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες βόλτες και αναμνήσεις, που μας προσφέρεις μέσο των μελών σου στην Ελλάδα και σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Χιλιάδες μέλοι, χιλιάδες θέματα και χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες άριστα δεμένα μεταξύ τους με αγάπη και μεράκι, για να προσφέρουν όμορφα ταξίδια είτε με φουρτούνα, είτε με μπουνάτσα.
Χρόνια Πολλά *Nautilia.gr* και πολλά μπράβο στους ιθύνοντες.

----------


## ithakos

Χρονια μας πολλά ...κάθε χρονο και καλύτερα πλέον....σήμερα γιορτάζουν τα 15000 μέλη του nautilia.gr.. ..καλή συννεχεια πάντα κοντά στη θάλασσα και τα βαπορια

----------


## Express Pigasos

Χρονια πολλα n@utilia.gr!!! Να τα εκατοστησεις!! σε χιλιαδες μελη και ετη !! *στα θεματα συζητησης με προλαβε  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ nautilia.gr    ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! Να τα εκατοστησεις!!!     
      Σ'ευχαριστουμε   τοσο για τις    "απιθανες  καραβολατρικες ομορφιες"  οσο και για την "φιλοξενια" που μας  χαριζεις!!!_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι γεγονός! Η αγαπημένη μας ιστοσελίδα κλείνει σήμερα 8 χρόνια ζωής!
 Όμως, το ναυτιλία δεν είναι απλά μία απρόσωπη ηλεκτρονική σελίδα. Είναι το σπίτι που στεγάζει τη μεγάλη μας θαλασσινή αγάπη! Είναι το καράβι, που μέσα στις καθημερινές δυσκολίες μας ταξιδεύει σε όμορφους αλλοτινούς τόπους! Είναι το μέσο εκείνο για να γνωρίσουμε νέους καλούς φίλους! Είναι με λίγα λόγια ένα αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της καθημερινότητάς μας! Έχει γίνει απαραίτητο! Όπως έχω ξαναπεί είναι μία γλυκιά αρρώστια!
Με αφορμή τη συγκεκριμένη επέτειο, πιστεύω πως βάζουμε κι έναν κοινό στόχο, που δεν είναι άλλος απ' το να κάνουμε το αγαπημένο μας ναυτιλία ακόμη πιο ισχυρό και δυνατό! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους! 
Το ταξίδι δεν σταματά ποτέ...!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο ''n@utilia.gr'' για όλα όσα μας έχει προσφέρει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.Καλή συνέχεια!!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χρονια πολλα nautilia.gr !! Σ' ευχαριστουμε για τις καθημερινες ομορφες στιγμες που μας χαριζεις !! Καλη συνεχεια !!  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

χρόνια πολλά n@utilia.gr....!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

*
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!
*400.jpg*

*

----------


## mastrovasilis

χρονια πολλα γαληνιες θαλασσες στο πληρωμα του nautilia και σε ολους οσους ταξιδευουν.

----------


## jerry_p

Καλές διαδικτυακές θάλασσες ευχομαι και μια καλή πλοήγηση, για να ειναι όλα τα δύσκολα νερά μια όμορφη περιπέτεια !!
Τυχεροί όσοι συμμετέχουν στο ταξίδι .....

----------


## dxeno

Καλά πάμε..........................Να συνεχίζουμε.........................Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## mike1945

> Καλά πάμε..........................Να συνεχίζουμε.........................Χρόνια πολλά


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ...ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΓΑΠΗ.... :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## maidonopoulos

Εύχομαι να είστε καλά και να διατηρήσετε το Forum γιά πολλλά πολλά χρόνια με το ίδιο πάθος και την αγάπη για την θάλασσα και την ναυτιλία.

----------


## Apostolos

Που να το φανταστώ ότι πρίν 7 χρόνια θα έκανα εγγραφή εδώ και θα συνεχίζαμε ώς σήμερα!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Εύχομαι τα καλλίτερα, σε τούτο το βαπόρι !!!_ _Αλλά και στους βαπωραίους του !!!_

----------


## jdrs17

Εύχομαι στα παιδιά που πρίν 8 χρόνια ξεκίνησαν αυτή την προσπάθεια σχετικά με την ελληνική ναυτιλία και τις δραστηριότητες της να είναι πάντα καλά και τις καλύτερες δυνατές ενέργειες ώστε το σάιτ να αποτελεί τον κύριο πόλο για κάποιον που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με τα ναυτικά δρώμενα στην Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο.

Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## leo85

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ nautilia gr.
Με όλες τις θάλασσες Ο Νίκος Μαρούλης δεν τα βάζει κάτω, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## george Xios

Xρόνια πολλά ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ σου εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσεις και να συνεχίζεις να μας ταξιδεύεις...!!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Με υγεία-ηρεμία-ευγένεια και αλληλοκατανόηση , πάμε δυνατά και σταθερά για χρόνια πολλά και καλά.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Μπορεί να είσαι ο 2ος διαδικτυακός καραβότοπος που ανακάλυψα, μα είσαι μακράν ο Νο1 !
Εδώ μέσα μπορείς να μπεις άσχετος, να μην ξέρεις ούτε "πλώρη" τί σημαίνει και να βγεις με διδακτορικό στα πλοία -χωρίς υπερβολή!
ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ μου, σ' ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα για όλα όσα μου έχεις προσφέρει!!
Για όλες αυτές τις γνώσεις που έχω πάρει -και συνεχίσω να παίρνω.
Για όλες αυτές τις τρομερές φωτογραφίες με τους "σιδερένιους ήρωες" των παιδικών μου χρόνων καθώς και για τις ιστορίες γύρω απ' αυτούς.
Για τα άτομα που γνώρισα χάρη σε εσένα.
Για όλα αυτά και για ακόμα περισσότερα που δε λέγονται και δε γράφονται εδώ.
Σ' αγαπώ πολύ-πολύ!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!

----------


## sunbird

''Ναυτιλία'' σού εύχομαι να τα εκατοστήσεις ,και ένα εύγε στούς ανθρώπους πού κρατούν ζωντανό το site.Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται χρόνια πολλά .

----------


## thanos75

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας γιατί όλοι εμείς είμαστε το nautilia.gr...και ότι καλύτερο.  Πάντα θεωρούσα σημαδιακό το ότι το nautilia.gr ιδρύθηκε την ημέρα της ονομαστικής μου εορτής :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## nektarios15

Εύχομαι στο nautilia.gr Χρόνια Πολλά και να έχει καλά ταξίδια για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ακόμη!
Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές που απλόχερα μου δόθηκαν, για τις αναμνήσεις που μοιράστηκα, για τις φωτογραφίες που με ταξίδεψαν, μα πάνω από όλα και αυτό είναι ανεκτίμητο, για τους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα από εσένα! Καλές Θάλασσες να έχουμε!

----------


## magel

Εύχομαι, χρόνια πολλά, ταξίδια καλά και υγεία σε όλους για να μας ταξιδεύεις.

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Χρονια Πολλα με υγεια!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Χρόνια πολλά! Το nautilia να τα εκατοστήσει! Αφου δεν το πιάνει ούτε η συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης, ούτε η 35ετία!!! Υγεία σε όλους!!!

----------

